# A good tip for the working class



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

I picked up a snooty woman and her daughter last week at an upscale hotel downtown. Gave them a ride to a shopping area with the more upscale shops in the city. When picking her up she pushed her daughter’s hand aside as she reached for the door and said “oh no, they’ll get it.” Suddenly the doorman at the hotel rushes over and opens the door for them, looking at me like “cmon!” I shrug my shoulders at him... I mean, this is uber... not a black car service. 
I drive them to the location and jump out to open the door. Because this is the service industry and I knew she expected it. She “thank you, this is for you.” Hands me 3 dollar bills folded in half. Looks at her daughter as they walk away and says “$3... that’s a good tip for the working class.” 
I wanted to crumple those bills up and pack a dirty ball of slushy snow around and throw it in her face!

But I put it in my pocket because $3 is better than most tip me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

$3.00 on even a $20 trip is still 15%

I would not expect more than 15 or 20%


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

$3 is great. I wouldn't complain.

Plus I like it when people think I'm working class because I'm not! It's like my little secret unless they ask what my day job is. Kind of like a very boring version of Superman / Clark Kent.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh, I agree... $3 tip is great. Heck, I get excited when I see $2 on the app. It was just the snooty way she said it. 

Funny thing is, I had a woman in my car today that was from probably the wealthiest part of the city and she was quite nice and when I told her that I took up driving to fund my wife and I’s Roth she tipped me $10 on a $30 3x surge ride. Just reminded me that not every rich lady is a b!tch


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

life is all about expectations


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

rex jones said:


> life is all about expectations


Driving uber is all about having those expectations _*crushed!*_

The expectation!

2014
If i drive for this uber thing what i make is going to go up as the customer base increases... this is Orlando... tons of tourists

The reality!

2017
Do literally ANYTHING else...
Cause Min wage is better than this BS

(My view on reality)

43c a mile in actual costs in a night about $83-129, if i drive uber for 200-250 miles i'd expect about... $70-100 in income results in a loss 100% of the time.


----------

